# Poa T ID - Walk me off the ledge...



## npompei

Well, I think it is but I'm praying it isn't. Noticed it weeks after I did my overseed on my 1yr old lawn. These pics are from today. 
Was all PRG, overseeded with TTTF. And it's everywhere. Those big fluorescent green clumps are light highbeams

Tell me it ain't so...


----------



## Lawn Noob

It's poa in your first pic. Looks like trivialis in the way it's growing. The wrinkled leaves look more like an annua trait.


----------



## npompei

Lawn Noob said:


> It's poa in your first pic. Looks like trivialis in the way it's growing. The wrinkled leaves look more like an annua trait.


Soooo, treat this as Poa T? And by that, what's the best solution here? Spot dig these spots? If it's totally widespread, I don't want to nuke the entire yard. It's not even 2yrs old and the amount of time and money I put into this - my heart couldn't take it ha.


----------



## Old Hickory

I used, moderately effective, the glove in glove method and glyphosate. This requires a lot of patience and time and you need to do it while the Poa triv is actively growing. If you wait then the Poa triv just looks like everything else.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHTm440Bbc&ab_channel=VTTurf


----------



## cityofoaks

I am dealing with the same in my own yard, the amount of poa T contamination in seed (of all qualities) is getting flat ridiculous really. Some of the worst contamination I have ever seen came from one of the highest end seed retailers there is out there on blue tag seed. 

Here is the deal, when you stand over those clumps and look straight down you see they are a lot smaller than they look from the side due to the wide growth habit......that is the good news because they are pretty easy to deal with at this stage. If you grab all the stems for each clump together and pull straight up you will see they "pop" right out of the ground very easily as they have virtually no roots yet. Yes, it gets it all, nothing is left, it does not come back and the surrounding turf will fill in the area. Doing this when the soil is wet makes this even easier. Yes it is a time consuming pain, but once they mature and/or go dormant the ability to deal with them by hand pulling is gone and you really will have to dig them out and the whole 9.

That is my 2 cents anyway. Usually hand pulling weeds is not worth the time and effort but poa t is an exception to that rule if you can catch it early. Good luck.


----------



## npompei

Thank you @cityofoaks and @Old Hickory I really appreciate it!

Looks like I've got a serious and time consuming issue on my hands. Lovely. I overseeded with TTTF to help the PRG in the summer heat and now I've got an entire army of invaders to deal with. Great...

But I really appreciate those tips, thanks guys


----------



## gm560

I have also been using the glove in glove method as part of an integrated plan (I have larger established spots that I sprayed, am digging, and spot sodding). I saw that VATech video a while back, but avoided it since it seemed like a total chore. However, once you get set up, its actually not too bad. I have all my supplies in my garage and just go out once per day, weather permitting, and "pet" any triv that still looks green. So far I am seeing some good results.

For supplies I ordered a box of 4 mil think nitrile gloves, a box of cotton gloves, 2 rubbermaid containers (one larger than the other ), and a bottle of gly concentrate. Wear nitrile on both hands, but just cotton on one. I then put the undiluted 18% gly in the rubbermaid and walk around the yard hitting anything I see. Try to leave your left hand (assuming you are a righty), uncontaminated. That way you can try to stand the triv up tall to get the leaves without hitting the desirable grass at the same time. I figure if i do this often enough, I will eventually make a dent while the KBG continues to thrive.


----------



## Cluelessone

gm560 said:


> "pet" any triv that still looks green.


I'm not judging you, because I totally get it... but do you ever wonder what passersby think you're doing out there? :lol:


----------



## gm560

Cluelessone said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "pet" any triv that still looks green.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not judging you, because I totally get it... but do you ever wonder what passersby think you're doing out there? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yea the ship has sailed on neighbors not questioning my sanity.

I actually did some test plots to see how aggressively i need to "pet" in order to kill a clump. This kinda made me wonder about myself, too....


----------



## 7824

I just glypho'd about 10k sqft of POA-T in an otherwise lush and flourishing TTTF lawn. I don't mind looking at dead spots until September. I see it as progress.


----------



## gm560

Old Hickory said:


> I used, moderately effective, the glove in glove method and glyphosate. This requires a lot of patience and time and you need to do it while the Poa triv is actively growing. If you wait then the Poa triv just looks like everything else.


Did you do it only once or did you keep at it all spring? The video gave the impression that he really only did the glove in glove once on the test plot. So I am curious how much control could be achieved with persistence.

This is often a question I have with these university studies, actually. I feel like they are often targeted toward pro landscapers or golf courses, where one MAYBE two apps is really the only feasible approach. However with many of us 1. only having a small area to maintain and 2. on the property pretty much all day every day if working from home, I can obviously take a more active approach with only a minimal investment of time a few times a week.


----------



## Old Hickory

gm560 said:


> I have also been using the glove in glove method as part of an integrated plan...


This is very close to my issues and how I attacked it, as well. Cheers! For a small patch, I'll bunch up the taller strands and tie them off so that the Triv is isolated (It's taller) and easier to pet with the glove of death. This is time-consuming and tedious but it has worked well, so far. Plus, lots of little pig-tails in my yard. And I've done this 4 to 5 times over the past 40 days or so. But the Triv is starting to look like the other grasses and is more difficult to isolate.

For my climate, this is a late February and March job when the Triv was still bright green and growing tall fast. Live and learn. Pass it on to others.


----------



## gm560

Old Hickory said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been using the glove in glove method as part of an integrated plan...
> 
> 
> 
> This is very close to my issues and how I attacked it, as well. Cheers! For a small patch, I'll bunch up the taller strands and tie them off so that the Triv is isolated (It's taller) and easier to pet with the glove of death. This is time-consuming and tedious but it has worked well, so far. Plus, lots of little pig-tails in my yard. And I've done this 4 to 5 times over the past 40 days or so. But the Triv is starting to look like the other grasses and is more difficult to isolate.
> 
> For my climate, this is a late February and March job when the Triv was still bright green and growing tall fast. Live and learn. Pass it on to others.
Click to expand...

Got it. You are probably a few weeks to ahead of me. Mine is still sticking out like a sore thumb. Maybe you could light it up with some tenacity.... or just take another crack at it this fall.... and then again next spring.... and then next fall.... frustrating
.


----------



## 2L8

I've been fighting against Poa trivialis for more than 4 years now. Mechanical removal newer worked for me. I find Triv at the same spots the following year. I nuked some lawns already three times. But because the seed blends were always contaminated by Triv (I assume, but proven by a purity test of a lab in one case) I see it again, at the latest the second year in spring.


----------



## npompei

So hey guys, I'm going with the pull it out method. At least as of now.

That said, I've already applied my first dose of PreM. Will I be able to drop some seed into those areas I rip the Triv out? Will that have 'broken' the soil contact with the PreM?

Don't want to waste my time dropping in some seed and peat moss to find out that it's never gonna germ in the first place.


----------



## stevehollx

npompei said:


> So hey guys, I'm going with the pull it out method. At least as of now.
> 
> That said, I've already applied my first dose of PreM. Will I be able to drop some seed into those areas I rip the Triv out? Will that have 'broken' the soil contact with the PreM?
> 
> Don't want to waste my time dropping in some seed and peat moss to find out that it's never gonna germ in the first place.


Yeah just rake the soil well. I just got good germination in a 800 sqft area I had pre-em on that I glypho'd and hand cultivated with a garden weasel.


----------



## Simpjr

Anyone thinking about Reno with pro vista kbg so if any triv pops up you can just nuke it with glysophate?


----------



## npompei

stevehollx said:


> npompei said:
> 
> 
> 
> So hey guys, I'm going with the pull it out method. At least as of now.
> 
> That said, I've already applied my first dose of PreM. Will I be able to drop some seed into those areas I rip the Triv out? Will that have 'broken' the soil contact with the PreM?
> 
> Don't want to waste my time dropping in some seed and peat moss to find out that it's never gonna germ in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just rake the soil well. I just got good germination in a 800 sqft area I had pre-em on that I glypho'd and hand cultivated with a garden weasel.
Click to expand...

Cool, sounds good thanks!


----------



## Old Hickory

Over the weekend, I placed sod in larger treated areas and seeded the smaller ones. I know that I did not get all of the triv and will need to get back after it when it goes dormant in the summer.

In the meantime, would someone invent a good herbicide for the poas?


----------



## Belgianbillie

Old Hickory said:


> Over the weekend, I placed sod in larger treated areas and seeded the smaller ones. I know that I did not get all of the triv and will need to get back after it when it goes dormant in the summer.
> 
> In the meantime, would someone invent a good herbicide for the poas?


poacure, just not residential yet.


----------



## gm560

Simpjr said:


> Anyone thinking about Reno with pro vista kbg so if any triv pops up you can just nuke it with glysophate?


This definitely crossed my mind.


----------



## Tc200

gm560 said:


> Simpjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone thinking about Reno with pro vista kbg so if any triv pops up you can just nuke it with glysophate?
> 
> 
> 
> This definitely crossed my mind.
Click to expand...

I just had the conversation with my wife about killing it all and sodding or seeding with Pro-Vista. With how much I see in neighbor yards, common areas, heck even grocery store parking lots there is clearly a widespread issue and, without a selective herbicide, I don't see another way. I was gutted with how much came up this year in my partial front yard reno. I can't bear the thought of doing a full Reno with elite kbg only to find triv in the spring, it would be a constant spray, dig, feed, spread, repeat cycle. All of that seems solved by Pro-Vista.


----------



## Belgianbillie

Tc200 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone thinking about Reno with pro vista kbg so if any triv pops up you can just nuke it with glysophate?
> 
> 
> 
> This definitely crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had the conversation with my wife about killing it all and sodding or seeding with Pro-Vista. With how much I see in neighbor yards, common areas, heck even grocery store parking lots there is clearly a widespread issue and, without a selective herbicide, I don't see another way. I was gutted with how much came up this year in my partial front yard reno. I can't bear the thought of doing a full Reno with elite kbg only to find triv in the spring, it would be a constant spray, dig, feed, spread, repeat cycle. All of that seems solved by Pro-Vista.
Click to expand...

is pro vista immune to glypho?


----------



## Belgianbillie

Belgianbillie said:


> Tc200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This definitely crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the conversation with my wife about killing it all and sodding or seeding with Pro-Vista. With how much I see in neighbor yards, common areas, heck even grocery store parking lots there is clearly a widespread issue and, without a selective herbicide, I don't see another way. I was gutted with how much came up this year in my partial front yard reno. I can't bear the thought of doing a full Reno with elite kbg only to find triv in the spring, it would be a constant spray, dig, feed, spread, repeat cycle. All of that seems solved by Pro-Vista.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is pro vista immune to glypho?
Click to expand...

WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!!!!!


----------



## gm560

Belgianbillie said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tc200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the conversation with my wife about killing it all and sodding or seeding with Pro-Vista. With how much I see in neighbor yards, common areas, heck even grocery store parking lots there is clearly a widespread issue and, without a selective herbicide, I don't see another way. I was gutted with how much came up this year in my partial front yard reno. I can't bear the thought of doing a full Reno with elite kbg only to find triv in the spring, it would be a constant spray, dig, feed, spread, repeat cycle. All of that seems solved by Pro-Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> is pro vista immune to glypho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!!!!!
Click to expand...

I think, but dont know, its available only as sod.

https://provistaturf.com/pages/i-want-provista

There is also a gly tolerant PRG called gly-rye. According the their product listing, Hogan carries the seed.

https://0201.nccdn.net/4_2/000/000/00f/745/2021_spring_coolseason.pdf

http://techsheets.simplot.com/Jacklin/GlyRye%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## Belgianbillie

gm560 said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> is pro vista immune to glypho?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, but dont know, its available only as sod.
> 
> https://provistaturf.com/pages/i-want-provista
> 
> There is also a gly tolerant PRG called gly-rye. According the their product listing, Hogan carries the seed.
> 
> https://0201.nccdn.net/4_2/000/000/00f/745/2021_spring_coolseason.pdf
> 
> http://techsheets.simplot.com/Jacklin/GlyRye%20Sheet.pdf
Click to expand...

How are these not more popular?


----------



## Tc200

Belgianbillie said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think, but dont know, its available only as sod.
> 
> https://provistaturf.com/pages/i-want-provista
> 
> There is also a gly tolerant PRG called gly-rye. According the their product listing, Hogan carries the seed.
> 
> https://0201.nccdn.net/4_2/000/000/00f/745/2021_spring_coolseason.pdf
> 
> http://techsheets.simplot.com/Jacklin/GlyRye%20Sheet.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are these not more popular?
Click to expand...

I believe as of now they're only available as sod although I did have a sod farm that said they might be able to get it a seed by the end of the summer. Probably not more popular because it is very expensive about three to four dollars per square foot as sod and concerns about cross-contamination causing gly resistant weeds.


----------



## Simpjr

I believe pro vista kbg is available in seed. I think at least two guys did renos last fall....


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gm560 said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> is pro vista immune to glypho?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, but dont know, its available only as sod.
> 
> https://provistaturf.com/pages/i-want-provista
> 
> There is also a gly tolerant PRG called gly-rye. According the their product listing, Hogan carries the seed.
> 
> https://0201.nccdn.net/4_2/000/000/00f/745/2021_spring_coolseason.pdf
> 
> http://techsheets.simplot.com/Jacklin/GlyRye%20Sheet.pdf
Click to expand...

Anyone have any experience with the gly rye? Any ntep info on color, fungus resistance and regional output?


----------



## Tc200

Simpjr said:


> I believe pro vista kbg is available in seed. I think at least two guys did renos last fall....


Asked all of the associated sod farms from the Scotts website and one said they may have seed for the fall season so fingers crossed.


----------

